

Show HN: Very quick site I made to convert times into your own timezone - ique
http://www.tomytimezone.com/

======
endergen
Have you seen awesome timezone visualization web app by Thomas Fuchs?
<http://everytimezone.com/>

------
orlandop
Nice idea and simple execution. But the color choice is VERY hard on the eyes.

~~~
ique
Ah. I'm not very good with colors unfortunately :P Do you have any tips? It's
all CSS so it's very easy to change.

